# Tesol



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi everyone

I am a retired Engineer 61, with most of my wife's relatives from Tai Po. I have been encouraged by them to move there and teach English to children, with a TESOL certificate what do you think of my chances of finding work, full or part time.
Accommodation is no problem as I can live there in the family home, with the intention of retiring there.
Thanks in advance for any help.

regards Gordon


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Easy. JW


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi 

Thanks JW for answering.

regards


----------

